# VIRTUOUS im Kino



## Enduro Doc (12. Februar 2008)

Guude,
Mitte Aprill soll der neue Bike Film VIRTUOUS im CineStar Mainz zu sehen sein.
Trailer gibts auf der Seite www.ionatefilms.com.

Geile Sache das. Neuigkeiten werden dann auf der CineStar Homepage www.cinestar.de zu finden sein.


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. Februar 2008)

ja sehr geil! danke für die info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (9. März 2008)

Klasse gemacht, der Trailer macht Lust auf mehr!


----------



## Single-Trail (10. März 2008)

stand ja schon in den MTB-News  

aber trotzdem Danke... 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auch da hin zu fahren... der Trailer ist einfach nur hammer


----------



## thto (12. März 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> stand ja schon in den MTB-News
> 
> aber trotzdem Danke...
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auch da hin zu fahren... der Trailer ist einfach nur hammer



hi ,
wird bestimmt   bin auch dabei  
vg
tt


----------



## Single-Trail (12. März 2008)

thto schrieb:


> hi ,
> wird bestimmt   bin auch dabei
> vg
> tt



Geile Sache dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder 

Ihr müsst unbedingt mal wieder nach Koblenz kommen


----------



## thto (12. März 2008)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> Geile Sache dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder
> 
> Ihr müsst unbedingt mal wieder nach Koblenz kommen



super gerne war ein highlight damals


----------



## Private Martin (14. März 2008)

HammerGeil,

kennt einer zufällig den "Song zum Trailer" ???

mfg


----------



## SK7WALK3R (21. März 2008)

"WHEN I SLEEP I DISAPPEAR" von CARGO CITY.

Der Vorverkauf hat begonnen  

http://cinestar.de/de/kinos-lokal/mainz-cinestar/filme-events/events/virtous-kinotour-mainz/


----------

